
The world's ugliest programming book covers - aaronbrethorst
http://www.railsinside.com/books/436-learning-to-scale-rails-with-crappy-programming-book-covers.html
======
aaronbrethorst
The Forth book _does_ appear to be real: [http://www.amazon.com/Forth-Atari-
Learning-Ekkehard-Floegel/...](http://www.amazon.com/Forth-Atari-Learning-
Ekkehard-Floegel/dp/0936200383)

I would totally learn Forth if I got an awesome helmet like that.

